# Poly Lumber, Wood Alternatives



## timpletcher (Dec 25, 2009)

There are some pretty cool projects out there from plastic lumber but certainly by far most of it is used for outdoor furniture. Benches, Adirondack chairs and rockers and very popular made from plastic lumber.


----------



## timpletcher (Dec 25, 2009)

Poly (not Wood) Plastic lumber, HDPE is becoming more and more popular in niche applications like heavy duty poly outdoor furniture. unlike wood poly plastic lumber furniture offers lifetime durability without maintenance.

Large volume customers please contact me, plasticlumber.timpletcher.com/buy-plastic-lumber I represent the leading provider of plastic lumber. We offer the highest quality product at the lowest price, tayloring specific profiles, shapes and blends for each application.

As poly becomes more popular in niche markets, opportunities are always there for small wood shops to start a new line of poly material products and experience the growth that a new product can offer.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Tim,

Do you offer sales of Sheet goods 1/2×4'x8' for example? 2'x4' and 2'x6'?

Please let me know . I have a source but they say I must be a contractor? Also, what are the issues with working with your product? Will it work with woodworking machines? IE Table saw, chop saw, router?

Pete


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

You know for several years I been meaning to ask the question of where one could get small quantities of this stuff but had no idea what to call it.

Any ideas on getting small quantities, say I wanted to make a couple chairs?


----------



## timpletcher (Dec 25, 2009)

Hey Guys, Feel free to reach out to me at 1 (six three zero) 549-5876 I can assist (mfg. website www.TangentUSA.com)


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Tim I called your distributor.  They offer HDPE but I would call it "the cutting board" material. I am looking for more structural material. Something akin to Bedford Technologies "fiber force" Can you help me with this?

Pete


----------



## timpletcher (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi, Tangent does offer a similar product to the referenced competitor, please call me at 1 (six three zero) 549-5876


----------

